
Black women with natural hairstyles are less likely to get job interviews - NN88
https://www.cnn.com/2020/08/12/business/black-women-hairstyles-interview-scli-intl-scn/index.html
======
pinewurst
This is a really stupid, even clickbait, study. No one goes through a stack of
resumes sans pics (the US norm) thinking about hair. No discounting stupid
prejudice at actual interview time of course.

